# Need Comfort



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

:frown: I currently have 3 male guineas and 1 female. 2 Of my males live together while the other male and female are kept separate. The thing is that the two males living together wants to run around all day and wont settle for less. When I place them back in their cage to give the others a turn to run, they will start fighting (I take them out and they stop). Leave them to run around whole day, catch them at night- no problem, they accept and no fighting. This leaves me with 2 opposites sexes which I have to devote attention to and have to sit some place else with them so they can get out of the cage. I love all my pets dearly but this is really getting to me. I found someone who has a bunch of females only and who wants my female to join. I know this is what my piggie deserves, being around others and being able to run around and will leave me with only one piggie to devote attention to. My heart is aching and I feel so selfish for trying to hold on to her...I will be able to visit her whenever I want but still she wont be mine anymore  What must I do? So selfish of me to even be thinking of keeping her from a happier life. She's sitting on my lap right now and I just wanna cry :crying:


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi could you not get your male piggie neutered and then put your female piggie in with him? Could you afford to buy another run? You can get some quite cheap on ebay


----------



## ownedby2cats (Oct 12, 2010)

I've ad 3 of my male piggies neutered and they all pulled through the op ok, they then lived happily with my female piggies I had at the time, you have to keep the male seperate from the female for around 4 weeks after the op as he will still be fertile and the vets around where I live wont do the op until the male is fully grown.


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

That sounds like a happy ending!  I'm sure piggie is very happy. I too have a group. 11 females and one castrated male. They are very happy but couldn't give a stuff about me lol. Unless it's vegie time of course. Fickle but loveable. :thumbup:

hope you don't feel too bad


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

and just think... when that time comes, you can rehome lots of needy guinea pigs and make their life lots better


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm a rodent fan too! My friends think i'm weird... I don't care... funny though how when you have a baby something, they coo over it for hours lol :thumbup:


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Glad your piggie is happy with her new friends, it will be hard for you but like you said you can visit her anytime and you have your other rodents to help you get over your sadness at giving her up. I love rodents too!! I have 2 piggies Beau and Hurley and like Squeaker says they are their happiest when its food time I think they could take me or leave me :lol: but I love them just the same! Beau nearly fell out of his cage last night when I opened the door to give them their dinner because he is just too eager to get to his food :scared:


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

It sounds like she is content and its good that you can visit her whenever you want maybe one day you will be reunited


----------

